# The Very Start Of My Loft



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I am in the very beginning process of putting together a new loft for my birds and thought I would post pictures of the progress as it goes for people to get some ideas.
I have 4 birds, and 2 do not fly well so this is not a "release to fly loft" 
It is going to be 6x10 with a outdoor flight pen attached.
Any tips and ideas are greatly appreciated. 
Sorry the picture is so dark, but it is just the floor frame. Perfectly leveled, squared and up on cinder blocks.
And thats my best doggy Damien in the way


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

All right! We just LOVE to watch other people work hard and get something accomplished!! LOL
Look forward to seeing the end result and everything up to that point. Looks good so far!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Ajob first started......half done!!!


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Ere' those 2x6's?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I guess they're 2x4's with another laying flatwise underneath...

You don't weigh much, huh? I'd go through the floor, I can tell.

Pidgey


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

WOW...are you building for pijies or elephants......that's what I would call a very sturdy foundation/floor!!
PS...I was not refering to Pidgey


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Haha! 
No elephants here!  and yes they are all 2x4s. My plan is; is to build a storage area when you first walk in the door, along with a thin wood frame and hardware cloth door seperating the bird area from the storage area. Keeping them out of my stuff and making sure they do not get out of/ or hit with the door when I come in. So it needs to support me, cubards, and a door frame. =) this is also just my plan. I am just kinda making it up as I go. lol probably not the best thing to do, but its wokring out so far.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Here's a VERY rough idea of my plan. Nothing is measured to size at all. Just an idea page.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Looking good!

Oh, that is a good looking dog too.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks. Yeah he is a great dog. Never leaves my side.


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

lol your dog looks like he is smiling -_-


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Lol my dog is always smiling. He is quite a character


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You need to get a red bulb for that nose...

Just for Christmas, of course.

Pidgey


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Damien is a cutie. Your loft looks great; one thing I would suggest from personal experience is putting the food and water close to the door that you go through. It makes it SO much easier to change the water, especially. I just open my door, pull out the water and food, refill, and stick it back in. Then I only have to go into the aviary if I see someone laying on a new egg or to clean it.  Good luck!


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Ah, yes that is very good advice! I will be defiantly taking that one. 
Well I ran into a bit of problems this weekend. I figured that it was all too close to the fence. We are replacing the fence soon and having a pigeon coop in the way was just not a good plan,...so we had to move the whole thing. Re-level, square and what not. Then problem # 2 came up...now there is a tree in the way lol. So we got the floor in and 2 walls up, but the wall on the right is just there temporarily so the other 2 wouldn't fall over. That tree is coming down! And I pray things work out from there.


----------



## FENERLI (Jun 2, 2008)

*nice*

i hope all the problems will be solved ... im looking forward seeing this finish.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

i think once you get past that tree issue you will be well on your way .. so hope everything goes smoothly once you ask that tree to make way for the birds  cant wait to see the rest of your progress as it unfolds


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lookin' good, Gimpie! I am very eggcited for you and your birds! Please keep those photos coming!

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I love seeing lofts built. This is looking great. Keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

View attachment 10304

It's a slow process. We really don't know what were are doing. Tiral and error all the way. But you can see inside we have the siding. Just need to figure out the best place for windows and do you guys have helpful advice on the triangle shape spaces at the peaks of the roof. Should they be filled in with wood or hardware cloth for ventallation?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It sure doesn't look like you don't know what you're doing. It's looking real good. I'm no expert on the building of lofts, but I would think the hardware cloth for ventillation would be a good idea. I'm sure someone more knowledgable will be in to share ideas with you. But it is looking great.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

GimpieLover said:


> View attachment 10304
> 
> Do you guys have helpful advice on the triangle shape spaces at the peaks of the roof. Should they be filled in with wood or hardware cloth for ventallation?



Cover with wood but place a vent on it. Something like this would be good.









or


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I am actually using those along the base of 2 of the loft walls. They are very cheap at Lowes. They have the vent part on one side and a very small meshed screen on the other to keep critters out. They are wonderful loft additions. I think I have decided to board up one of the peaks (that will have the window on the storage area side) and keep a bit of the top of the other peak side screened. It will give it a top to bottom cross ventillaation system. And there is a fence on the side where it will be open so there wont be a constant draft but good air flow. 
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=17140-228-RABL/LO&lpage=none


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Most recent picture of loft. Its commin together slowely. I still havent decided on where the windows will go yet.  I just can't wait to get all the siding on and start painting  It's getting so close to moving the birds in I am so excited!


----------



## DrElectron (Sep 19, 2008)

*Looking Good...*


Hi Gimpie...

Your loft is coming along nicely !!! Your birds are going to really enjoy all that room, especially with the outdoor flight area you are planning... Looks like I had better get going on my loft soon... There is a distinct hint of fall in the air this morning... 

Keep-em-Flying...

Dr.E...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm excited for you. It's looking great! I can hardly wait to see where you put the windows, and how it looks with paint and siding. I forgot.........did you say how many windows you were going to have?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Personally, I just hate to see trees comin' down...

Has anyone ever built a loft AROUND a tree - with the tree actually "inside" the loft??

Just a thought and strictly my opinion...

Shi


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I would imagine that you would just build it like a tree fort 
modified for the birds


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hey Shi, that's a great idea. Wouldn't that look nice. Only you'd have to plan for the expansion of the tree as it grew. Could get tricky. I love trees myself. I always think it a shame to take down a tree. When we had to take down our maple because it was sick, a couple of years ago, I felt every cut..........................and it hurt!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

just a sugestion on the windows , I would use the south side for at least one of the windows to let in the most light during the day since thats the side the sun will shine thru the mostest unless that would be the side closest to the fence


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

great loft mate, i have to get going on working on a new breeding loft as well... :\ have to try doing it this weekend...gets so cold here in the north


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I am not sure about how many windows yet. I am thinking one on the left side and then just the opening on the front for the window to the aviary part. 
Hehe yes, well I hate to see trees comming down to, but this was a very tiny one and it was dead. But that would be very cool to have a tree house type pigeon loft!


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

The left side gets the most sun at one point of the day (one window shall go there) , and then the area where the aviary goes gets it later. So there will be plenty of good sunlight for them to get. It worked out very nicly =)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

GimpieLover said:


> Hehe yes, well I hate to see trees comming down to, but this was a very tiny one and it was dead. But that would be very cool to have a tree house type pigeon loft!


Well, as long as it was dead, then I guess we'll forgive you.


----------

